# Green LED underglow lights



## NickS

Got bored, and bought some Green LED waterproof lights off of eBay. I think they were like $7 a piece shipped. Supposed to be waterproof, but I will see. Also, I bought a 3 prong switch and a fuse holder to wire them up to as well. Just got to drill the hole (probably next to the 12v plug) and mount the switch.

Wound up just zip tying them to the rail since there was already all of the other wire tied up there. Each strip has sticky adhesive on the back that I tried to use, but after all of the mud, and washing, I figured it would come off anyways. It looks bad *** at night, and for $14, and about 2 hours of work, I'm not complaining. Took longer to take the front plastic off. I will try and get some better night pictures, but the iphone doesn't take good pictures at night. 





eBay: 120cm 60 LED flexible waterproof strip



















This was just testing the switch, and doing the initial wiring




















This is zip-tied to the rail and straightened up.





























Plastics back on


----------



## Polaris425

cool :rockn:


----------



## Thom

To sound real dumb but what do you connect them to for juice? Do you tap into the 12 volt plug?

Looks real good


----------



## NickS

I run them straight to the battery with a fuse and switch in the middle. You could go to the 12v source I guess, but I like having a switch to turn them on and off with/without key power.


----------



## NickS

As a matter of fact, this is exactly what you do...


----------



## CumminsPower24

That looks good, I have green LEDs under all of my fenders as well. I have a total of 6 of the 12'' strips


----------



## NickS

Yeah, I didn't want to mess with running wires and grounding 6 different ones. I do wish I would have maybe done either a small strip, or something up by the radiator to where it would glow bright through the front. I think that would look pretty cool too


----------



## CumminsPower24

yea that is my next thing is to pull the rad out of the bracket on the rack and put some more lights in there.


----------



## Remington721

looks very good, might be a mod ihave to do.


----------



## Thom

Looks real good Thanks for input


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame

How many strips did you use?


----------



## NickS

Two


----------

